# My goal is to lose 30 pounds in 12 weeks



## casey2 (Mar 5, 2010)

_I wanted to start this thread to encourage my self and others who would like to lose weight and live healthier lives I have been trying to lose this weight for the past year but get very discourage at times and completely quite and later I would start feeling bad about myself all over again so im hoping this will help I currently weigh 185 would like to get down to 155 by exercising and counting calories I will post my weight good or bad every Monday until I get to my goal weight wish me luck ill even show befor and after pictures  if you would like to post your weight lose every week also please do so we can encourage each other :high5_


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

get off the computer and start working out now, get motivated!!!!! grrrr!

just kidding, but seriously if you don't feel like working out or too lazy to (like i was lol)...drink a gallon of water a day with 5 table spoons of vinegar mixed in it.. no sodas,no fruit punch... i went from 210 to about 170 by doing it.

good luck


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am back on the weight loss journey myself, so if I remember I will post. I find that if I cycle my diet sorts itself out, so I have started cycling to work again. Also drinking water is great for you. Something I need to do more of. 

So starting weight is: 215
Goal weight is: 198
Time frame: 12 weeks

That goal is 100% obtainable in that time frame. Good luck to you and anyone else which joins in.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck! Mine is to lose about 10-20 pounds before September.


----------



## casey2 (Mar 5, 2010)

*my weight for today 8/2/2010*

hi every one my weight last week was 185 my weight this week is 183.7 im happy to see that i have lost some weight even thow i wish it was more im going to keep working out and counting calories i think i will try the lemonade diet for a week just to cleanse my body ill let you no how
everthing gose next week 

starting weight 185
weight as of today 183.7
goal weight 155


----------



## casey2 (Mar 5, 2010)

successful said:


> get off the computer and start working out now, get motivated!!!!! grrrr!
> 
> just kidding, but seriously if you don't feel like working out or too lazy to (like i was lol)...drink a gallon of water a day with 5 table spoons of vinegar mixed in it.. no sodas,no fruit punch... i went from 210 to about 170 by doing it.
> 
> good luck


 wow 40 pounds lost good job how long did it take to lose it ?


----------



## casey2 (Mar 5, 2010)

forever_dreamer said:


> good luck! Mine is to lose about 10-20 pounds before september.


you can do it


----------



## casey2 (Mar 5, 2010)

matty said:


> I am back on the weight loss journey myself, so if I remember I will post. I find that if I cycle my diet sorts itself out, so I have started cycling to work again. Also drinking water is great for you. Something I need to do more of.
> 
> So starting weight is: 215
> Goal weight is: 198
> ...


I found that posting my weight for every one to see motivates me to work out even harder and i also need to drink way more water than i'v been drinking getting there  you can do it


----------



## AnAngelsLove (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey, nice. I want to lose 50 pounds, im 188, 5'8.


----------



## AnAngelsLove (Aug 2, 2010)

successful said:


> get off the computer and start working out now, get motivated!!!!! grrrr!
> 
> just kidding, but seriously if you don't feel like working out or too lazy to (like i was lol)...drink a gallon of water a day with 5 table spoons of vinegar mixed in it.. no sodas,no fruit punch... i went from 210 to about 170 by doing it.
> 
> good luck


Wow!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

So starting weight is: 215
Goal weight is: 198
Time frame: 12 weeks

Week0: 215.0
Week1: 213.4 -1.6



> I found that posting my weight for every one to see motivates me to work out even harder and i also need to drink way more water than i'v been drinking getting there you can do it


I actually had a thread at the start of the year documenting it all. Then I also had my progress for everyone to see in my signature. Sure it annoyed people but it is really motivating knowing that everyone can see it and failure will be witnessed by everyone on sas.

This was my thread below. I said I would continue but I didnt, but I have maintained the same weight (well within a pound) now for four months which is something good.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/my-weightloss-journey-beginning-81727/index2.html


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

successful said:


> drink a gallon of water a day with 5 table spoons of vinegar mixed in it


Why do you add the vinegar? :idea

Good luck casey2!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

30 lbs in 12 weeks is doable, but you will have to restrict your calories and push yourself when you feel like it would be nicer to sit on the couch and eat chips (or whatever your favourite vice is).

However, on the topic of discouragement, let me point out that it probly took you more than 12 weeks to gain 30 lbs and you may have been carrying that extra weight for much longer than that; it's a little unreasonable to get discouraged when weight that took you months/years to put on doesn't come off in a few weeks. We all want to drop weight fast, but if the scale doesn't move as quickly as you'd like, remind yourself that it's better that it comes slowly than not at all. 

I used to be 200lbs (91kg) - I dropped down to 165lbs (75kg) in 4 months. It took me a while longer to crack 150lbs, and it was frustrating and I definitely had setbacks, but I'm now 148lbs (I make 141lbs for competitions). The biggest thing I've learned is that you can cut weight quickly, but it won't last. All those annoying nutritionists and doctors who say stuff like, "It's about making a permanent diet and exercise change in your life"? They're right.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> All those annoying nutritionists and doctors who say stuff like, "It's about making a permanent diet and exercise change in your life"? They're right.


I hate those guys. But it is so true.


----------



## SookieStackhouse (Aug 3, 2010)

Great idea for a thread! I'd like to lose 25 lbs. before a family vacation in November. This morning, I weighed 152.7 lbs. I'll try to remember to post my weight each Monday. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been trying to lose weight since the end of June. I started around 218 and right now Im 212.6  -5.4 in almost 6 weeks. I hope I can keep losing something. My goal right now is to be at 199 (I focus on a week or month - so right now my little goal is to lose 4 pounds by september, 199 by november) I don't plan to lose 30 pounds in 12 weeks...I don't think I can do that. The way it's going for me im losing 1 pound per week. So by next summer _hopefully_ I can be around 160-170. A website called caloriecount helps me alot.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

lol I have the opp problem.
My goal is to gain 19 pounds!
I'm 141 pounds right now and my goal is 160. I was 135 2 weeks ago so I'm on track so far. 
My metabolism is on steroids so I have to eat like a ****ing horse to gain weight! :mum


----------



## SookieStackhouse (Aug 3, 2010)

Manfi, here's a tip on gaining weight fast - Cook some brownies from mix and eat the entire batch over a day's period of time. There's around 3,000 calories in one batch, so you'll gain about a pound. 

I learned this tip the hard way. No more brownies for me :no


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

SookieStackhouse said:


> Manfi, here's a tip on gaining weight fast - Cook some brownies from mix and eat the entire batch over a day's period of time. There's around 3,000 calories in one batch, so you'll gain about a pound.
> 
> I learned this tip the hard way. No more brownies for me :no


:shock I've really been into brownies lately. Guess I shouldn't be surprised... but no more!


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

SookieStackhouse said:


> Manfi, here's a tip on gaining weight fast - Cook some brownies from mix and eat the entire batch over a day's period of time. There's around 3,000 calories in one batch, so you'll gain about a pound.
> 
> I learned this tip the hard way. No more brownies for me :no


lol I was doing this two years ago when I was really skinny (125 pounds :sus ) but now I'm only eating good calories. My goal is 160 with body fat under 10 percent (right now it's around 13-14% :bash).


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Manfi said:


> lol I was doing this two years ago when I was really skinny (125 pounds :sus ) but now I'm only eating good calories. My goal is 160 with body fat under 10 percent (right now it's around 13-14% :bash).


Boiled chicken breasts, whole grain rice, whole wheat pasta, egg white omelettes, etc. Lean protein and complex carbs in large quantities, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> Boiled chicken breasts, whole grain rice, whole wheat pasta, egg white omelettes, etc. Lean protein and complex carbs in large quantities, and you'll be good to go.


Thanks for the tips 
Do you think egg whites are worth it though? Wouldn't it be easier to cut fat somewhere else? Right now I eat 5 eggs in the morning + carbs etc...


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Manfi said:


> Thanks for the tips
> Do you think egg whites are worth it though? Wouldn't it be easier to cut fat somewhere else? Right now I eat 5 eggs in the morning + carbs etc...


What do you mean 'worth it'? They don't taste bad or anything, and you can buy them in small 500mL cartons so they're ready to go...


----------



## Catch 22 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck on your journey to a fitter self. I've lost 20 pounds in 12 weeks with moderate exercise and weight watchers. Still have 13 to go, but I (and people as a less important affirmation) already notice a big difference.


----------



## diablo9199 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll share my weight success story... I was pretty overweight most of my life (especially after I was introduced to diablo 2, starcraft and WoW), and at the end of my junior year of high school i hit my peak - 230 and around 6 feet tall.. This no doubt was unfortunately a factor in my SA. One day I noticed I was starting to form a double chin, and I pretty much snapped into weight loss mode. The weird thing is I really didn't do much; I just started eating a salad at lunch instead of eating school food, and stopped eating right before I went to bed, and bam, 10 pounds fell off in a week and a half. I barely exercised... I was pretty much glued to my computer. Some nights I walked a quarter of a mile to a park and sat on the swing for half our and listened to music to clear my thoughts right before I went to bed, and eight months later, I was at 170 pounds and I've been hovering in the 170s for a year now. 

My biggest advice is to not eat before bed! Good luck, you can do it!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

My goal is to get up to 195 lean by christmas, I leaned out a bit over the summer down to just under 180 and I'm back up to 185 now. With the occasional snickers bar a f*cking ton of cardio and p90x and lots of protein. Bring it grrr!!!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Week0: 215.0
Week1: 213.4 -1.6
Week2: 212.3 -2.7


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome job, man! Keep up the good work! 

Losing weight is not an easy task, but the most effective strategies don't have to do with those stupid fad diets everyone and their brother seems to be trying (key word trying, haha). 

I gained 10lbs when I was diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes last year. Initially blamed it on the insulin (which can make you gain weight), but realized my horrible eating habits and lack of portion control were also big contributors. I decided to make the change of implementing measuring cups, mindful eating, and moderation. Since then, I have lost most of the weight and can fit back into (most of) my jeans. 

Seriously, it's all about the moderation. You seem to have a really good system going...show them pounds whose boss.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't lose weight for the life of me.... I think the 10 years of yo-yo diets has had its toll on me. I am 5'8", 240lbs, and eat extremely healthy. I go to the gym only once maybe twice a week. Lack of exercise is, of course, the biggest problem. But I can't for my life figure out how I am gaining about 2lbs a week for the last 10 weeks, ever since I got back from Thailand.

I eat very little red meat, lots of veggies and fruits, very little sugar, no bread, and mostly fish, turkey, and egg whites.

I've thought about seeing a personal trainer, but I have had them in the past and they basically teach the fundamentals of exercise and nutrition. 

Not that I plan to give up... but its frustrating.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

The Strong Silent Type said:


> I can't lose weight for the life of me.... I think the 10 years of yo-yo diets has had its toll on me. I am 5'8", 240lbs, and eat extremely healthy. I go to the gym only once maybe twice a week. Lack of exercise is, of course, the biggest problem. But I can't for my life figure out how I am gaining about 2lbs a week for the last 10 weeks, ever since I got back from Thailand.
> 
> I eat very little red meat, lots of veggies and fruits, very little sugar, no bread, and mostly fish, turkey, and egg whites.
> 
> ...


Keep a food journal for a week. Eat what you normally do, but write it down then look up the calorie index of the foods you've been eating. Just because you're eating healthy doesn't mean you're not eating more calories than you burn, and that's what weight gain/loss is all about: how many calories you burn compared to how many calories you eat. You can find a free calorie maintenance level calculator online; you just put in your height, weight, age, sex, and activity level and it'll tell you how many calories you should eat to maintain your weight, and how much you should eat to lose weight. It can be pretty shocking to find out how many calories are in what you thought was a reasonable meal.

If you're consuming an appropriate amount of calories for your stats and still gaining, however, I'd suggest going and getting the full battery of tests (particularly thyroid).


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

xenobiotic said:


> my goal is goin down 50 kg (rite now around 55 kg) actually it would be awesome to go down to 40s but im 182m probably crash badly


Are you in therapy for your anorexia? Because as I'm sure you know, plenty of anorexics die from the retarded **** they do to drop weight.


----------



## Emz94 (Sep 12, 2009)

I want to lose the 5-10 Ibs I gained over the summer. It's really starting to annoy me >:[


----------



## nox (May 18, 2010)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> Are you in therapy for your anorexia? Because as I'm sure you know, plenty of anorexics die from the retarded **** they do to drop weight.


And you saying this to them is going to help at all?:no


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

nox said:


> And you saying this to them is going to help at all?:no


What exactly do you take issue with in that post?


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

*Weight vs. Inches - Ignore the weight, watch the inches*

My brother has lost 90 lbs. I'm not sure exactly how long it took him, but he sticks to portion control. He also has quit drinking pop/soda the day he decided he wanted to be slim. I think if you just cut out the majority of your sugar intake and junk food (both usually go together), you can see lots of results. Not so much your weight, but your inches. Don't let the scale discourage you. My brother hated scales, and it only made him want to give up. He would get on the scale maybe once a month, which is a little extreme maybe but hey it worked for him. He also runs/jogs on a regular basis, but nothing too extreme or complex.

I haven't had a weight problem, but I'm pretty sure you can see inches go away in days, and the weight will soon follow after your body adjusts to big changes. If you gain a few pounds after working your butt off, don't freak out and quit. Just look at the scales less often, and pay more attention to your shape. I'm actually in the opposite boat of most people. I'm trying to gain, but with my high metabolism it's just as hard for me to gain as it is for most people trying to lose.

One more thing that might help. My mom discovered this stuff called Nuttella. It's like peanut butter, only it's made from hazel nuts. It also has cocoa in it, so it taste more like chocolate. This is great for getting rid of that sweet tooth, and I'd say it's better than giving in to junk food. I eat probably half a serving on a slice of bread, and it's very satisfying even for a big eater like myself. Just don't go overboard. It's great for when you crave chocolate, and when you get tired of boring peanut butter.

You could probably even make your own healthier version, by using a good natural peanut butter, some cocoa powder (the stuff that tastes terrible by itself) and a bit of brown sugar and/or honey. I'm going to try making my own, next chance I get. I'm on a very low sugar diet, so every little bit helps.


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

rachelynn said:


> I've been trying to lose weight since the end of June. I started around 218 and right now *Im 212.6*. -5.4 in almost 6 weeks. I hope I can keep losing something. My goal right now is to be at 199 (I focus on a week or month - so right now *my little goal is to lose 4 pounds by september*, 199 by november) I don't plan to lose 30 pounds in 12 weeks...I don't think I can do that. The way it's going for me im losing 1 pound per week. So by next summer _hopefully_ I can be around 160-170. A website called caloriecount helps me alot.


It's been 5 weeks since I posted that. I've lost *3.6 since then*. *I'm at 209.0 pounds now*. So now I've lost a total of 9 pounds. It's harder now because cold weather is here and I can't exercise much at all. Hoping for 206 by October.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Crash and burn.  But thats ok, just gives me something to turn around.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

rachelynn said:


> It's been 5 weeks since I posted that. I've lost *3.6 since then*. *I'm at 209.0 pounds now*. So now I've lost a total of 9 pounds. It's harder now because cold weather is here and I can't exercise much at all. Hoping for 206 by October.


Sure you can. My coaches make us run outside in -30 ;op Just bundle up and give 'er!

And congrats on the progress :clap


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm trying to lose 20-30 punds. The first ten were easy, feedback from people is that that is normal and then it's harder to lose the weight.
Have lost my first ten.  Eating no-carbs, high protein, lots of veggies, not much fruit (sugar), and exercise- aerobics, stair climber, 3 times a week.


----------

